# Mt. Tremblant, Quebec



## Ironwood (Jun 2, 2009)

A friend asked about our Mt. Tremblant vacation experiences on the weekend and I thought I would post this helpful site for anyone planning a trip there.   It's a terrific all season destination.  There are three RCI resorts and Intrawest is clearly a cut above the other two, but difficult to trade into in prime time.  If keen to go and can't get into Intrawest, I would suggest save your trade and check out the hotel deals that are available at http://www.tremblant.ca/accommodations/index-e.htm and other tremblant hotel sites.

Check http://tremblant-insider.com/ for inside stuff on Mt. tremblant hotels, golf courses, restaurants etc.


----------



## AKE (Jun 13, 2009)

I would not recommend going there in January for skiing - it is bitter cold (actually got quite bad frostbite on my face while skiing - ONE RUN ONLY! - a few years ago it was so cold that the lubricant was freezing on the gondola mechanism so they had to shut it down).


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 14, 2009)

Back in 1976-1980, I skiied 5 week long vacations at Grey Rocks Inn, just 2 miles south of Mt Tremblant during the 3rd week of January.  One year, my roommate suffered frost bite on her hands so severe she almost lost 7 fingers from her first morning of skiing (and never skiied again) and met more doctors than I knew they had that far north.  She had a lifelong sensitivity to temperature with both her hands.

But Mt Tremblant had frost bite mirrors at each lift station, had only a surface T-bar on the upper north slope, and handed out blankets on the chair lifts (none had hoods, certainly way before any gondolas) when it was more than 10 below zero.  A warm day was above 0.

Despite all this, I still have fond memories of some of the best skiing of my life up there.


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 16, 2009)

Tremblant can get bitterly cold in the heart of winter, but if you layer up and cover up sensibly it's not an issue.  We spent 5 days skiing and snowshoeing there this past February and our first day on the slopes it dipped to -35C, but by the end of the week it was drizzling!  On that cold Monday, I saw a fellow in his 20's emerge from the gondola at the summit in jeans, a bulked up hoodie and no hat or goggles.....just plain stupid on a day like that.  I also remember seeing a young girl on skiis looking totally miserable, wearing knitted mittens, nothing on her head and a shortie fashion jacket open with her neck fully exposed....what was her mother thinking!  Just be sensible and dress for the conditions.


----------



## theo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Good advice...*



Ironwood said:


> Just be sensible and dress for the conditions.



This is certainly sage and prudent advice. Accordingly, I will follow it to the letter, going to Key West, Florida in the winter months and donning shorts and sandals and an Aloha shirt. 

You crazy Canucks can *keep* all the ice and snow and frostbite...


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 16, 2009)

Theo -
I take exception to your statement above.  *I am not Canadian nor crazy*. 

 However, I can NOW be found in Ft Lauderdale either at the beach or by the heated pool from Week 52 thru Week 12.  Florida has been know to cause severe SUNBURN, so I apply several coats of SPF 30-50 every day and keep a cold liquid beverage nearby.


----------

